# LED headlamp flop



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Drachenfire said:


> I decided to replace the halogen headlamps of ’15 Silverado with LED. On the recommendation of my mechanic, I ordered the PIAA 6000K lamps, which I installed yesterday. It took a little fiddling and I had to reverse the heatsink (it is designed to be reversed if needed for clearance) but I got them in. They lit up beautifully and was a dramatic improvement over the halogens.
> 
> At 4:30 this morning, I crank up the truck to drive to work. The lighting was impressive and lit up the house across the street like a SWAT team preparing to breach. I get out on the highway (4-miles later) when with no warning both lights go out. I immediately hit the fog lamps to give me some semblance of light. I tried the power knob with no luck. About 2-3 minutes later the lights came back on only to go off again about another 2 minutes later. It went on like this the whole 30 miles.
> 
> ...


Might contact the manufacturer? Rest assured you aren't the first. Another option might be a web site dedicated to Chevy Trucks.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Are those new bulbs DOT and SAE approved?
Was it hard to install them? I replaced a headlight in one of my son’s GM trucks that was a few years older and I had to remove the grille and other front end parts to get to it.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

Old Thomas said:


> Are those new bulbs DOT and SAE approved?
> Was it hard to install them? I replaced a headlight in one of my son’s GM trucks that was a few years older and I had to remove the grille and other front end parts to get to it.


Probably not "approved" by anyone. The problem with these lights is that they're not designed for the halogen reflectors (the light sources are often in different places physically) and as such the light gets thrown differently. Usually this means splashing a ton of light all over the place including right in everyone's eyes. 

I get that we all like to see stuff at night, but it's super annoying when a vehicle with small suns for headlights blinds me for two minutes because they changed their headlights around. 

Sorry, I don't have much to offer the OP, besides being butt hurt about everyone who does that.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Mike Milam said:


> Might contact the manufacturer? Rest assured you aren't the first. Another option might be a web site dedicated to Chevy Trucks.


It is the Chevy sites among others that identified the overheating issue.



Old Thomas said:


> Are those new bulbs DOT and SAE approved?
> Was it hard to install them? I replaced a headlight in one of my son’s GM trucks that was a few years older and I had to remove the grille and other front end parts to get to it.


According to a description I read they are supposed to be DOT approved.

To replace the lamps a cover on the back of the headlight under the hood has to removed. This is done by twisting it until it unlocks, about half an inch to the left. You then turn the old lamp assembly a quarter turn and pull it out and unplug it from the power connector. Plug the new lamp into the connector, align it with the notches in the lamp housing and turn it a quarter turn one to lock it in position. Replace the dust cover.

The passenger side requires the removal of the airbox. Remove the four retaining screws, loosen the jubilee clamp holding the air hose to the box and pull the hose off the box. Remove the cover and the air filter. You may have to unhook the MAF sensor or remove the plastic clamp holding the harness to the mount. Firmly tug the airbox and it will pop off. Remove the 2 top body clips holding the rubber flap to the frame and fold the flap back. From there it is just like the drivers side. 

The dust covers can be finicky. When putting it back on, you have to ensure it is oriented in the notches correctly and seated all around the opening before trying to turn and lock it in place.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

LED bulbs do not work correctly in reflector and projectors headlights that were designed for halogens. You are going be blinding other drivers. No way those are DOT approved for that application.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

raylo32 said:


> LED bulbs do not work correctly in reflector and projectors headlights that were designed for halogens. You are going be blinding other drivers. No way those are DOT approved for that application.


It is irrelevant at this point. They are being returned. 

It is annoying how they are listed as "Fits your vehicle" yet do not work correctly and are in fact downright dangerous. I can only imagine the potential for a severe accident if I were driving on a rural road when those headlamps went out.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

It seems every Jeep has LED headlights, now. It must be a fad. They are blinding at the least. I try to be courteous and just flip my dimmer switch to let them know it is obnoxious, to which they reply with even brighter lighting. I escalate with my array of LED light bar, which is truly obnoxious and I only use them off road usually. I know I shouldn't blind them, but they started it


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

Yes, I made the mistake and tried them in my Tundra. Lucky I could send back for a refund.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Did you re-aim the headlight assemblies after installing the LED lamps?

You will need to get the specs for aiming, for your model car.

Typically you hang a few sheets of paper on the wall, then mark some crosses on the paper. The hot spot of the beam has to be below and to the right of the cross.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Allan, I am not sure there is an aiming protocol for LED's. Once installed in a reflector, they go where they want to go instead of being a directed light. Sure hope your suggestion works, though.

Edit: I know my LED light bar will light up a valley indiscriminately.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

chandler48 said:


> It seems every Jeep has LED headlights, now. It must be a fad. They are blinding at the least. I try to be courteous and just flip my dimmer switch to let them know it is obnoxious, to which they reply with even brighter lighting. I escalate with my array of LED light bar, which is truly obnoxious and I only use them off road usually. I know I shouldn't blind them, but they started it


Their are a lot of guys on the Jeep Wrangler Forum buying the $22 led bulbs off amazon. I will stick with the halogen.
The Jeeps have a recessed headlight and snow can/will accumulate on the headlights during snow storms. LEDs do not generate enough heat to melt the snow like halogens.
Since I live in the North East, I will stick with my halogens on my Jeep, love the LEDs on my Ford


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

chandler48 said:


> Edit: I know my LED light bar will light up a valley indiscriminately.


There is some numpty around here with a full-cab width LED bar. By the time my eyeballs re-solidify and I could hope to get a licence number, he's long gone.

Years ago I picked up a '64 Pontiac that had been fixed up as a body shop courtesy car. Someone had decided to put aircraft landing lights in the high beam pots. They were like the sun and could only be used on quiet rural roads, and were only good for about 5 minutes before they overpowered the circuit breaker.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

It's not a matter of aim. It is the geometry of how the bulbs produce the light. The LEDs are not just LED filaments but little emitters that fire directionally. In a reflector housing the light just scatters. It is illegal, and for a reason. But this is such a great country you just can do what you want, I guess.

Now LED auxiliary lights can be fantastic when used properly. I have a pair on my motorcycle that function at low power for DRLs, but on full power they light up the night. Simply amazing. But you do not point these at oncoming traffic on full power.

The best way to upgrade headlights is to do a "retrofit". You can take apart a housing, remove the reflector and install a HID or LED projector unit from another vehicle (junk yard or vendor). This will work properly... but it ain't cheap.



AllanJ said:


> Did you re-aim the headlight assemblies after installing the LED lamps?
> 
> You will need to get the specs for aiming, for your model car.
> 
> Typically you hang a few sheets of paper on the wall, then mark some crosses on the paper. The hot spot of the beam has to be below and to the right of the cross.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

chandler48 said:


> Allan, I am not sure there is an aiming protocol for LED's. Once installed in a reflector, they go where they want to go instead of being a directed light. Sure hope your suggestion works, though.
> 
> Edit: I know my LED light bar will light up a valley indiscriminately.


Actually, headlamps can be aimed by way of adjustment screws that move the housing,


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Of course the housings can be aimed. Chandler was talking about the _light_ from the LEDs. It just does not work with reflectors since the LED emitters are not compatible with reflector geometry. It goes where it wants=it scatters. No matter how you aim them you lose the cutoff and there will a lot of light scattered out into the eyes of oncoming drivers.




Drachenfire said:


> Actually, headlamps can be aimed by way of adjustment screws that move the housing,


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

raylo32 said:


> LED bulbs do not work correctly in reflector and projectors headlights that were designed for halogens. You are going be blinding other drivers. No way those are DOT approved for that application.


This isn't universally so, but yeah, _most_ LED bulbs aren't designed for halogen reflectors.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Maybe. But I have never seen one that works properly with a reflector... and most all reflectors are different. I am willing to be convinced... but not by some fly by night advertising. These things are sold like supplements that get no scientific review and the sellers are pretty much allowed to say anything. Even now in the 21st century the USA retains its acceptance of snake oil salesmen. Fix your brain with our product that comes from jellyfish!!

And every auto forum I have ever been on the suckers lap these things up. Well, not on the Corvette forum, since those cars come with decent HID lights. But every 20 something on my Tacoma forum just has to have these inappropriate blue LED headlights. LOL. So show me a DOT approval and we'll go from there.

Although from the Tacoma forum I have also learned a lot about retrofitting HID lights. Some guys do things the right way and most use Acura HID projectors. These lights work as original and retain the proper low beam cutoffs. I've not done this but it would be a great DIY project sometime. But as I said above, not cheap.



huesmann said:


> This isn't universally so, but yeah, _most_ LED bulbs aren't designed for halogen reflectors.


----------

